# Photon Vibe #2



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 13, 2019)

This one turned out better than my first Photon Vibe. One of my favorite effects on this site! I love it. I called it El Goodo in honor of my favorite uni-vibe Big Star song, The Ballad of El Goodo. I wonder if it sounds better because I used THESE. I used the relay bypass module on this build. Tayda matte dark grey enclosure. Smallbear knobs. P-Touch printed labels. El Goodo font is called Mamute.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 13, 2019)

With every build you keep getting El Goodo !

Awesome very neat work JBK !

Mike


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh and I had to do a little tape insulation on the pots. Two of the three pots were knurled shaft so I used a Dremel to shave off the tops since they're longer. I used bushings and a guitar pick to fill in the gaps. Also, 2 of the 3 pots needed extension legs soldered on. Phew!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 13, 2019)

Made this label for the bottom plate


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 16, 2019)

Another beautiful build.  Smart labeling the trimpots.  As for the solder lug pots, we do what we gotta do!


----------



## Barry (Oct 16, 2019)

It's really stunning what you can do with that label machine, beautiful build!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 16, 2019)

Barry said:


> It's really stunning what you can do with that label machine, beautiful build!


Thanks! I'm particularly fond of this color combo, white on gray. It really pops.


----------

